
Airbnb analyses social media to root out people with 'narcissism or psychopathy' - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/airbnb-softwarotoutpeoplewith%27narcissismorpsychopathy%27e-predicts-if-guests-are-psychopaths-patent-2020-1
======
vanusa
Thank you, Airbnb, for bringing us one step close to de-facto establishment of
this in our society:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_Credit_System](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_Credit_System)

~~~
6510
Did I detect sarcasm?

------
Jamwinner
Assuming you were diagnosed with either, why is your right to lodging now
gone? I smell a fat ADA suit brewing.

~~~
randyrand
Being a bad host or tenant scares people from the market, taking away housing
from others.

~~~
oarabbus_
This claim was also used as a justification to exclude certain ethnicities
from being able to purchase homes in particular neighborhoods.

~~~
nefitty
You're comparing ethnicity and psychopathy.

------
joshuaissac
Link is 404ing for me. Alternative link:

[https://www.businessinsider.de/international/airbnb-
software...](https://www.businessinsider.de/international/airbnb-software-
predicts-if-guests-are-psychopaths-patent-2020-1/)

~~~
onetimemanytime
weird, AFAIK I cut and pasted...but stuff happens. Maybe @dang can fix it?

~~~
floatingatoll
If you email the Contact link in the footer, they'll fix it. @dang said
previously that '@dang' doesn't have any effect (there's no notification or
tracking of it).

------
Nextgrid
With Airbnb and similar “move fast and break things” scum it’s always the
others that are bad, but never themselves, not even if their screwups cause
people to get stranded or stuck with unlivable accommodation and no refunds.

------
tasssko
Right out of Silicon Valley. Way to go team Airbnb!

------
rvz
Oh dear, looks like finding and hosting a house-party now is going to be more
like nineteen-eighty-four.

------
pentae
Or they could, you know, fix their review system.

------
agra
Airbnb sells customer records. Unclear whether this occurs in real time or on
a lag. Do they vet their data customers in this manner?

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/04/business/secret-
consumer-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/04/business/secret-consumer-
score-access.html)

